# 14" central machinery band saw



## mpwylie (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought a 14" central machinery band saw model #725 it is an older one with 3 wheels and I would like to know if anyone has one. If so can you send me some information about it. It has been stored for a few years and it needs some maintence. If you have any expericence or information that would be helpful it would be great.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Paul, measure the diameter of the wheels, and how wide the belts need to be, and let me know. You might even try to send Harbor Freight a e-mail. Is there a item number on the tag. I think it should be a nine digit number.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Paul take a look at this link. Is this your bandsaw.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Central-Machinery-12-Band-Saw-NR_W0QQitemZ300142479880QQihZ020QQcategoryZ20784QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Paul here is a link to Carter's website. You'll still need the diameter and width of the tire.

http://www.carterproducts.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=15


----------



## pennyanguy (Nov 7, 2007)

Paul,

were you ever able to find a blade? I have the same saw and have not been able to find any blades for it

TJ
Penn Yan, NY


----------



## mpwylie (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ, I went to harbor freight and they have the blades there. If they don't ask someone there to give you the phone number to there parts dept. and they should be able to get the parts for you. I sold the band saw last week to a guy that said he had some other harbor freight tools and he told me that he has ordered parts from them before and they are pretty good at having them. Here is the number they gave me at harbor freight 1-800-444-3353 I hope this helps.


----------



## CDW (Sep 29, 2009)

Paul:
I have a model 725 Central Machinery 14" Band Saw, Hardly ever used. The tyres/tires are rotted and need replaced, and I have been unable to find them. I have tried Harbor Freight to no avail. I have found a rubber band at a local office supply number 107 and they work fairly well and they are inexpensive. I have a manual on this saw. There is no stock number on this saw. Just Model and Serial nbr.

[email protected]


----------



## NancyLittleOldLady (Mar 1, 2010)

I need a manual for a Central Machinery 12" Band Saw Model 1629 1998 year. Anyone know where I can find one. I just got the blade and am having a bit of a problem getting it installed. Thanks Nancy.


----------



## NancyLittleOldLady (Mar 1, 2010)

To all: I got the band on, and my "honey" adjusted the unit so that it is running nicely. In fact just used it.
But I would still like to find a manual. I checked the net and came up "dry". Mostly I would like to know what all the adjustable things are for, I am not talking about the angles etc. but it seems to have a lot of ways to move the blades around etc.

So If anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Thanks

Nancy.

........


----------



## jimmerz (May 3, 2010)

C.Dale williams here is another way to replace the Tires Use a bissell vacuum belt it is a little wide but by the time you strech it around the tire it is a perfect fit. as for blades I have used over the counter blades that are anywhere between 80 and 921/2 inch then cut them down to 69-691/2 and silver solder them this sounds difficult but it is really easy the silver solder you want the carry at home depot it is specialty silver solder and comes with the flux and the solder scarf yoint the two ends of the blade grind 3/32s back to give good adhesion heat with a small pencil torch and wahla your almost done now file or if your good with a dremel grind away excess solder and you are good to go. or you can get a kit from woodcrafters to do the same thing it is 35 bucks has a cool littl cigerett lighter torch solder flux and a little clamp too hold everything in place (I used 2 small spring clamps) and the kit has a file to file the blade smooth I spent 4.99 on the solder and fulx which gave me the money to buy three different blades woohoo now I have a 3/8ths a 1/4 and a1/8th blade a great saw I never have blade breakage issues and if I do by chance pop a blade I just fix it myself


----------



## whtrooster (Aug 3, 2013)

would C Dale williams still have a manual for central machinery # 725 bandsaw available? Or anyone else. It sure has been a pain finding one.


----------



## whtrooster (Aug 3, 2013)

The tires and belts are listed for scottys model # JM 81000 on a number of sites.


----------



## victoryss364 (Aug 1, 2016)

Anyone know how to adjust the tracking on the older 725 with 3 wheels? I got one for free but there was no manual.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Paul,
> 
> were you ever able to find a blade? I have the same saw and have not been able to find any blades for it
> 
> ...


Check with any industrial supplier like McMaster-Carr or MSC, Wholesale Tools, etc. They will weld up a blade of any length you need.


----------



## Vikefan61 (Jul 7, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but I just purchased a Central Machinery model # 725 14" band saw, and though I haven't tried it yet, the seller told me that Menards has a 70" blade that fits, and upon further searching find that 70 1/2" blades are readily available. I would guess that the later should be within adjustability range?
Anyway, now my inquiry…. I need a drive belt tensioner for this unit! It is presently using a solid piece of round wood drilled out and sitting on a screw shaft?! lol I'm assuming it's working, but probably not for long ( I purchased it without a blade….)


----------



## Vikefan61 (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh, also, those looking for tires for this, a company on ebay has them, along with a set, with the drive belt and thrust bearings for $39.99…. LIFETIME warranty as opposed to a bunch listed from China…...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-MAX-BAND-SAW-TIRES-THRUST-BEARINGS-AND-DRIVE-BELT-CENTRAL-MACHINERY-725-SAW/263573255951


----------



## wwtpjohn (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello Vikefan61,

I also have a model #725 and am looking for a manual, any suggestions?

Thanks,
John



> Oh, also, those looking for tires for this, a company on ebay has them, along with a set, with the drive belt and thrust bearings for $39.99…. LIFETIME warranty as opposed to a bunch listed from China…...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-MAX-BAND-SAW-TIRES-THRUST-BEARINGS-AND-DRIVE-BELT-CENTRAL-MACHINERY-725-SAW/263573255951
> 
> - Vikefan61


----------

